# Hello



## Jill1988 (Jan 25, 2020)

I am new. I am married with kids and hoping to get some advice about a problem in my relationship.
@Aquarius: I cannot post but only edit what could be the reason?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to TAM! How can we help?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post when you can (it takes a bit before you can do that, hence the "say hello" requirement for new joiners)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. You should be OK, now to post in other parts of TAM.


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, welcome to the community


----------

